# Restaurants near Vancouver station



## Ronnie1a (Jun 15, 2013)

Are there any restaurants, other than fast food chains, within walking distance of the Vancouver station? Catching the Canadian and would like to have dinner before boarding the train. I will get kicked out of my hotel by 11 so want to drop off luggage in the afternoon and walk someplace to dinner.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 15, 2013)

Ronnie1a said:


> Are there any restaurants, other than fast food chains, within walking distance of the Vancouver station? Catching the Canadian and would like to have dinner before boarding the train. I will get kicked out of my hotel by 11 so want to drop off luggage in the afternoon and walk someplace to dinner.


Hop on the Sky Train across the Park in Front of the Station and ride Downtown to Canada Place! This is an old Rail Station on the Water Front,(it was Built for the Worlds Fair and looks like the Denver Airport with it's Giant White Sails) there is also the Sea Bus Station to North Vancouver there, the Convention Center, the Cruise Ship Docks and Tons of Eating and Drinking Places!

Also You might want to see if your Hotel will hold your Bags till time to go to the Station, most do! Vancouver has Many.Many Excellent Restaurants of All Kinds Downtown! Google up the info! There is a McDonalds inside of Pacific Central Station but as you said Fast Food Sucks!

There will be Light Snacks and Beverages in the First class Lounge (it's called the Panorama Lounge,it Opens @ 6PM after the Amtrak Cascade Train Boards/the VIA Agents will Check/Hold any Liuggage you may have starting @ 4PM! (you can see the Tracks and the Trains and Platforms from there (If the Weather is Nice there are Tables right by the Platforms))as you wait to Board!(7:45-8PM) Once the Train Rolls out there is a Wine and Snack Reception in the Park Car for First Class Passengers! Get there soon as you can, its very Crowded as this Train carries LOTS of Sleepers!

A Delicious Breakfast in the Diner will be your First meal the Next Morning as the Train climbs into the Rockies! ^_^


----------



## TVRM610 (Jun 15, 2013)

Jim is right.. the Sky train is the way to go. However if you want to stay near the station.. across the street there is a Tim Hortons. I stopped by for coffee and a donut after getting off the Canadian at Vancouver. Obviously this is not dinner... but wouldn't be a bad diversion while waiting for a train.


----------



## Slurpee (Jun 21, 2013)

Was just in Pacific Stn yesterday and the McDonalds inside is now closed down.


----------

